# Themes für KDE installieren



## marcoX (27. März 2004)

Hi,

ich hab mir ein Theme für KDE gesaugt nur weiss ich leider nicht was prefix heisst!  

./configure --prefix="`kde-config --prefix`"

Was ist denn damit gemeint?
Danach natürlich "make" und "make install", ist klar.
Aber prefix! hmm ...

Marco


----------



## Thorsten Ball (27. März 2004)

Hi marcoX,

mit --prefix gibst du den Ort an in den er es kompilieren/installieren soll. 


```
./configure --prefix=/usr/local
```

Manpages sind nicht umsonst da...

Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## marcoX (27. März 2004)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort und entschuldige die dumme Frage!

Sorry

Marco


----------

